# 400-Day Clock Ball Pendulum Problem.



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

I have rotated the A<->R ring to its minimum rotation speed, but the clock still runs 10 minutes too fast per hour! It goes without saying that the ball pendulum is not the original. Any tips or tricks of what to do?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Is the clock a Kaiser? More details as we can look up the suspension spring spec. Any photographs would be a bonus please.

Mike


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

No, it's a Forestville and I am using a 0.091m Horolovar suspension spring. In Terwilliger's book, the back plate is Plate 1119.

Bob


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Plate 1119 should have a .094mm, Horolovar suspension spring.


----------



## Bob S. (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, Trackrat.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Well if it gains and your up to a challenge you could always thin the spring as I have done in the past .


----------

